# Christian Maldini finisce a Malta, all'Hamrun Spartans.



## admin (31 Agosto 2016)

Sembra già finita la carriera di Christian Maldini a grandi livelli. L'ex rossonero, passato in estate alla Reggiana, è stato ceduto dalla stessa società emiliana all'Hamrun Spartans, club di Malta. La formula è il prestito.


----------



## 28Maggio2003 (31 Agosto 2016)

Non sempre il DNA può tutto...


----------



## Fabiuzzo90 (31 Agosto 2016)

cambia il cognome per l'amor di dio...


----------



## Ragnet_7 (31 Agosto 2016)

Ci son state due generazioni di grandi giocatori , avere il terzo andava contro ogni probabilità genetica.


----------



## tifoso evorutto (31 Agosto 2016)

Si ma fatelo procreare abbondantemente, si sa mai che i geni abbiano saltato una generazione


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (31 Agosto 2016)

Cesare è stato un fenomeno per la sua epoca; Paolo è stato una leggenda. Davvero non si poteva pretendere che pure la terza generazione si affermasse ad altissimi livelli.


----------



## dhorasoosarebbetitolare (1 Settembre 2016)

Admin ha scritto:


> Sembra già finita la carriera di Christian Maldini a grandi livelli. L'ex rossonero, passato in estate alla Reggiana, è stato ceduto dalla stessa società emiliana all'Hamrun Spartans, club di Malta. La formula è il prestito.



se ne accorse il padre un bel po' d'anni fa ammettendolo pubblicamente.


----------



## Milanforever26 (1 Settembre 2016)

Almeno il 3 rimarrà per sempre inviolato..


----------



## Gas (1 Settembre 2016)

tifoso evorutto ha scritto:


> Si ma fatelo procreare abbondantemente, si sa mai che i geni abbiano saltato una generazione



LOOOOL
Che ragazzo fortunato allora !!!


----------



## wfiesso (1 Settembre 2016)

speriamo che i geni siano finiti tutti a Daniel a sto punto :/


----------



## Jino (1 Settembre 2016)

Ve l'avevo detto già tempo fa quando era passato alla Reggiana, avrebbe fatto molta fatica a giocare pure in Lega Pro, non mi sbagliavo. 

Lo stesso Paolo anni fa l'aveva detto, è giusto il ragazzo studi per crearsi un futuro se il calcio non dovesse andare bene, perchè s'era già reso conto non avrebbe fatto una carriera ad alti livelli.

Ora vediamo il fratellino che sembra decisamente più dotato.


----------



## smallball (1 Settembre 2016)

e' gia' alla fine della corsa


----------



## Jino (1 Settembre 2016)

smallball ha scritto:


> e' gia' alla fine della corsa



Sono convinto nel giro di qualche anno, due al massimo, molla il professionismo e si trova un lavoro, andrà a giocare tra i dilettanti in qualche squadra nel dopo lavoro.


----------



## tifoso evorutto (1 Settembre 2016)

Jino ha scritto:


> Ve l'avevo detto già tempo fa quando era passato alla Reggiana, avrebbe fatto molta fatica a giocare pure in Lega Pro, non mi sbagliavo.
> 
> Lo stesso Paolo anni fa l'aveva detto, *è giusto il ragazzo studi per crearsi un futuro* se il calcio non dovesse andare bene, perchè s'era già reso conto non avrebbe fatto una carriera ad alti livelli.
> 
> Ora vediamo il fratellino che sembra decisamente più dotato.



Credo che con tutti i soldi che hanno guadagnato i Maldini possano vivere di rendita alcune generazioni


----------



## Jino (1 Settembre 2016)

tifoso evorutto ha scritto:


> Credo che con tutti i soldi che hanno guadagnato i Maldini possano vivere di rendita alcune generazioni



Senza dubbio, ma mica a vent'anni può cazzeggiare da mattina a sera


----------



## tifoso evorutto (1 Settembre 2016)

Jino ha scritto:


> Senza dubbio, ma mica a vent'anni può cazzeggiare da mattina a sera



Se è in cerca di "hobby" per passare piacevolmente il tempo invece di lavorare che si rivolgesse a Balotelli e Boateng


----------

